# What do you have for Lunch at work ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a Chilli's Mushroom Swiss burger today and it was bloody lovely, Wagamama yesterday, Nandos wednesday, and I feel like a right fat B4stard now,

What does everybody else normally or is lunch for wimps


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I have whatever my wife has made me  except today as she "forgot"  Off to Greggs for a Chicken Tikka ovalbite & a Devon Doughnut


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pies pies pies before some one else says it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

1 x lettuce leaf, 1 x cherry tomato, 1 x cracker, 1 hot cuppa cake followed by the biggest bar of galaxy, money can bye! SORTED! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Cake, you just got to have cake..........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh hell yes CAKE!  Specially on Friday's unless there is always one in the office that brings in chips or McDonalds :twisted: . Oh god the smells ............... [smiley=rifle.gif] gimme gimme gimme ME WANTS! :twisted:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I get to go to the pub for lunch every workday.

I'm an IT trainer, and I take my students to the pub every day for lunch.

Today, I had a crostini filled with chicken, bacon, and melted cheese - and it was FAB!!

It's a real struggle trying to balance the constant fight between what the tummy wants and what the head tells me I should be eating!!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Today I have had a cup of tea with 5 samosas with chutney. My mum made them so I just re-heated it, very tastey!

8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

7 pints of strong lager and then the girl from accounts.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> 7 pints of strong lager and then the girl from accounts.


After 7 pints of strong lager, are you sure it's a girl?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 7 pints of strong lager and then the girl from accounts.
> ...


 :lol: Any hole is a goal in Gary's case. :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I had (hic):

SautÃ©ed Foie Gras with sweet potato rÃ¶sti and caramelised apples
with a Pousse Spinach & Roquefort Salad

Main course: Rib-eye Steak BÃ©arnaise with pommes allumettes

and as a desert: Scandinavian Iced Berries with hot white chocolate sauce

Washed down with ChÃ¢teau de la FessadiÃ¨re Muscadet 2001



well you did ask!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 7 pints of strong lager and then the girl from accounts.
> ...


Who can be sure of anything these days? But, she did have a full head of hair, and we only employ one transe xual who is deffo not my type.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


That's no guarantee - my next door neighbour (female) had alopeacia (sp?) and has less hair than me.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

slg said:


> I have whatever my wife has made me  except today as she "forgot"  Off to Greggs for a Chicken Tikka ovalbite & a Devon Doughnut


Greggs thats chavs food. :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Vegetable Soup, Roast Beef Dinner with all the trimmings, Apple Pie & Custard, Orange Juice, Coffee. All free, works canteen!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

made my own Chicken Tikka pasta salad followed by pears and a bannana


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I have whatever my wife has made me  except today as she "forgot"  Off to Greggs for a Chicken Tikka ovalbite & a Devon Doughnut
> ...


Careful famous people come from Gosforth you know :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Cheese and strawberry jam sandwiches that I made myself this morning!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paula! Really? You are a girl . What was for pud?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Paula! Really? You are a girl . What was for pud?


A very large firm banana!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Paula! Really? You are a girl . What was for pud?
> ...


No plums then?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Dont like plums, much prefer mango as they are bigger and more exotic... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > paulatt said:
> ...


YUK! Hate mangos rather have lemons.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A hand full of nuts and raisins :? Some apricotes/a piece of cheese/some milk :lol:
ps: that's for lunch, not puds :wink:


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Tuna crunch bagette, an apple a plumb but no banana :wink:



> It's a real struggle trying to balance the constant fight between what the tummy wants and what the head tells me I should be eating!!


 you and me both mate :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And tonight for 'Friday night treat time' .. Huge glass of Baileys with lots of ice and two packets of Walkers ready salted crisps, Johnathan Woss and the Forum for company ... *hick* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> And tonight for 'Friday night treat time' .. Huge glass of Baileys with lots of ice and two packets of Walkers ready salted crisps, Johnathan Woss and the Forum for company ... *hick* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know, I know just had a real urge for some comforting junk food


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> pies pies pies before some one else says it :lol:


What flavour ?? meat, meat & potato , steak , steak & kidney , butter , pork , kebab , pasty ,chicken, chicken & mushroom , :wink: :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You guys who get their food made for them, do you take lunch boxes to work :?:

You know the plastic ones with handles.. and power ranger men on the front :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I know, I know just had a real urge for some comforting junk food


A hand full of Brazil nuts? 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know just had a real urge for some comforting junk food
> ...


Yes please, with choccee on too please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Only if you're being good :-* :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I normally bring in a packed lunch of Tuna Salad.

unfortuantely though, my lunchbox has a habit of leaking.

(Now there's something I thought I'd never admit in public.)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lunch as del would say lunch is for wimps :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> lunch as del would say lunch is for wimps :lol: :lol:


what, even pies  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Half a french stick today


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > lunch as del would say lunch is for wimps :lol: :lol:
> ...


pies are an all day thing dani [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


But are they for whimps :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


no pies are defo for men :!:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


>


  i had better make sure my kids dont see that


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

lunch today was a chicken mayo baguette with a pack of Quavers!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


>


Musical Fruit


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> lunch today was a chicken mayo baguette with a pack of Quavers!


almost forgot - a curly wurly too!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BAMTT you mean fruit machine?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> BAMTT you mean fruit machine?


Errr maybe its just me  but a few hours after fruit i can play my own tunes ......  :lol:

I'll get my coat


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Two Chunky KitKat's - Best tasting laxative going


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1 sl of pumpkin seed bread with butter, a glass of milk, 10 gingerbread biscuits and glass of white wine/ice  
Help!!!


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

well my company gives me Â£6 a day for lunch from pretty much anywhere I like.

We have the option to order from Tret A Manger, Marks and Specner and a number of Sandwich/deli bars nearby...

Today I had Penne Pasta Bolognese

and yesterday I had chicken curry

Which was nice


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jandrews said:


> well my company gives me Â£6 a day for lunch from pretty much anywhere I like.
> 
> We have the option to order from Tret A Manger, Marks and Specner and a number of Sandwich/deli bars nearby...
> 
> ...


Where are you based Mr Andrews ?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > well my company gives me Â£6 a day for lunch from pretty much anywhere I like.
> ...


old broad st. ec2... :roll: :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

im based out in essex but work in the city


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

jandrews said:


> im based out in essex but work in the city


How come everyone knows where I am


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jandrews said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > im based out in essex but work in the city
> ...


because I work for the japanese govt.... we are monitoring SML staff who are selling PSP's illegally and avoiding tax, as soon as you have sold enough we will confiscate your TT.... another two given the dodgy panel work on yours... :roll:

have a nice day Jon :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

come on, at least give me a clue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe the clues are behind your TT ?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

no they are taken near where i live


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, we are looking to sieze that too... :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I had you down as E14 due to your shop combo

Do you like my treacle tart ?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

come on, at least give me alittle clue if you wont just tell me


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jandrews said:


> come on, at least give me alittle clue if you wont just tell me


the walls have eyes, the doors have ears... watch out for the man with a hat and limp.... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jandrews said:


> no they are taken near where i live


 :lol: I know those buildings I am going to come and steal you TT!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.s. Today I had 1 crusty roll for lunch with a bag or revels for my pudding  .

Tonight is home made lasagne made by me for dinner 8) :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dee said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > come on, at least give me alittle clue if you wont just tell me
> ...


Does this fella ring any bells


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > no they are taken near where i live
> ...


dont forget the string tied from your front door... you know what you are like with directions..... you had to paint your TT pink so that you could find it... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dee said:


> dont forget the string tied from your front door... you know what you are like with directions..... you had to paint your TT pink so that you could find it... :roll:


  Your not my friend anymore!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dee she aint got one mate, ask her !

She's just a teaser :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget the string tied from your front door... you know what you are like with directions..... you had to paint your TT pink so that you could find it... :roll:
> ...


 :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I want that treacle tart that belongs to BamTT now!  . Or the biggest bar of chocolate money can buy! 8)


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

so is no one going to tell me how everyone knows who I am, whre I live and where I work.....

Cos Im stumped now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Abi...
Dont you care about your wasteline? :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jandrews said:


> so is no one going to tell me how everyone knows who I am, whre I live and where I work.....
> 
> Cos Im stumped now





dee said:


> because I work for the japanese govt.... we are monitoring SML staff who are selling PSP's illegally and avoiding tax, as soon as you have sold enough we will confiscate your TT.... another two given the dodgy panel work on yours... :roll:
> 
> have a nice day Jon :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How about trying this link..

http://uk.geocities.com/jon_andrews_74/signew.jpg


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

well im still stumped..and that wasnt much of a clue


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I want that treacle tart that belongs to BamTT now!  . Or the biggest bar of chocolate money can buy! 8)


It was'nt that nice ....honest well not as nice as this


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

TTotal said:


> How about trying this link..
> 
> http://uk.geocities.com/jon_andrews_74/signew.jpg


how does that help...everyone can see my name when I post...but how do they know where I work


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG  . What is that? I love Starbucks. I love their caramel frothy coffee thingy with a cinnamon cake  . Always goes down well if I have a bad shopping day at Bluewater  :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> OMG  . What is that? I love Starbucks. I love their caramel frothy coffee thingy with a cinnamon cake  . Always goes down well if I have a bad shopping day at Bluewater  :lol:


Mint chocolate chip frappuccino MMMmmmmmmmm I rate it just above the Gingerbread Latte

http://starbucks.co.uk/en-GB/_Favorite+Beverages/Christmas+Beverages.htm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Abi...
> Dont you care about your wasteline? :?


That's not nice John


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No point, as your hubby loves you the way you are :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I usually have Soup and a Sandwich -

but today I had 6 Oysters Fines Claires, followed by Lamb with Rosemary and Thyme and Parisian Potatoes, Green Beans and Mangetout, washed down by a couple of glasses of Cote Rotie 2001.

Lunch for 3 people 163 Euros - and no pudding - thankfully I wasn't paying but it was VERY nice! When in Paris, do as the Parisians do!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> When in Paris, do as the Parisians do!


so why did'nt you have frogs legs and snails :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Location: Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town .....

He's telling porkies then !


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > When in Paris, do as the Parisians do!
> ...


Because they weren't on the menu :?

I like frogs legs though, not so wild about Escargots but they are ok with Garlic Butter.

Now Langoustines .... Yummm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmmm :?

For lunch I had ? nought ? today. A nice dinner at our Indian Restaurant though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Looks like he's avoiding both of us :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Yup!


Poor man - no confidence to talk to the girls :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Today i am going to the Gaucho grill for a big Steak, chunky chips, roasted garlic and spinach, and nice glass of red wine  or i might order something different


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My lunch date has just cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> My lunch date has just cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Why didn't you go on your own?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> My lunch date has just cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pah! Should have asked a member in the powder room! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > My lunch date has just cancelled [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Long story but it was mate who owed me a favour, and he cancelled the table


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Today i am going to the Gaucho grill for a big Steak, chunky chips, roasted garlic and spinach, and nice glass of red wine  or i might order something different


bife de lomo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Shame :?

Make the most out of the weekend and go out for a nice meal; lunch or dinner


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I had a bowl of Frosties and a Nutri-grain... I feel like an odd ball compared to the likes of "Rib-eye Steak BÃ©arnaise with pommes allumettes"


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I had cheese and salad cream sandwiches - so top that


----------

